# Checkin my avatar



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just testing out my new avatar............GO TITO!!

Ok, commence with nuthugger badgering :cheeky4:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Super good thread

A+++++ will read again


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to admit, I preferred the old one.:dunno:


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yea, I will probably rock this one out for a week or so. then I mite change it back. I just felt like representing Tito before his big fight.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont get why u didnt just make a post... instead of a thread to see your avatar


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

:laugh: Look how big Tito's head is. :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*If you need to check avatars or sigs keep it in the multimedia section.*

*Thread moved.*


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *If you need to check avatars or sigs keep it in the multimedia section.*
> 
> *Thread moved.*


Sorry bro, I was hoping to get some anti-tito feed back discussion going.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

OOOH right! Yeah well, he's the last of the old school MMA or maybe the first of the new school. Either way, he's a semi skilled wrestler with a tad of striking skills. I doubt he'll ever amount to anything more than canon foder given the NEW talent emerging within MMA. If Tito gives Chuck anything to worry about in this future fight, I'll eat my sodden shorts with bucket loads of tobasco sauce!  

I was drunk when i wrote this BUT i stand by it all except ...... 'first of the new school' :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

In dudes avatar...Tito reminds me of one of those big-ass aliens in the movie *Alien vs. Predator*. Where is Kevin Jordan when we need him?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

That's funny how it's sped up like that, too bad you can't have audio with it becasue his voice would be all high pitched and squeeky. Oh wait, his voice is allready high pitched and squeeky... ...well it would be even higher pitched and squeekier. 
Plus, he's gonna get assraped on saturday and will crawl out of the octagon on his hands and knees crying for his mommy, who won't want to talk to him because chuck will be busy bangin' her and blowing his wad all over Jenna's face.

Hows that for some anti-tito badgering for ya?


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty vulgar :laugh:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

That's how we roll :cheeky4:


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

CashKola said:


> :laugh: Look how big Tito's head is. :laugh:



Yeah, prolonged intensive steroid use has that effect.


----------

